# New member



## gymrat22 (Dec 20, 2011)

awesome site alot of people have great advice cant wait to try what i learned already in the gym why am i still talking its gym time!!

leg day time to get dizzy and throw up


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*gymrat22* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## dgp (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 20, 2011)

Big Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## gymrat22 (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks...


----------



## KingLouie (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------

